# Pay TV Gets a Win as FCC Looks to Kill Sports Blackout Rule



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Pay TV Gets a Win as FCC Looks to Kill Sports Blackout Rule *

(recode.net) - Sports fans may be rejoicing soon, as the federal government does away with a nearly-40-year-old rule designed to keep fans going to games instead of watching them on television.

Later this week, the Federal Communications Commission is expected to kill what's known as the sports blackout rule - a restriction that prevents pay-TV providers such as cable and satellite from airing local games if the local stadiums don't sell out seats....

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I suppose the Raiders fans in my area will be happiest. BB Giants and FB Niners have sold out for years.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Remember ... there were TWO blackouts last year because of the FCC's blackout rule. The rest of the game blackouts would not and will not be affected by the removal of the blackout rule.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Will regional NFL highlight & talk show blackouts be affected?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

James Long said:


> Remember ... there were TWO blackouts last year because of the FCC's blackout rule. The rest of the game blackouts would not and will not be affected by the removal of the blackout rule.


What caused the other blackouts, and what would prevent them in the future?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> What caused the other blackouts, and what would prevent them in the future?


From the full article:

"While the end of the rule will allow the pay-TV companies to televise games that aren't sold out, the local broadcast stations will still be barred."

The rule change only impacts folks who 'pay' for their TV sports content, cable & satellite subscribers for example. I think James Long was saying there were only two NFL games that were not sold out last year anyway.

The 'other' blackouts you are asking about may have nothing to do with this ruling, and have to do with sports packages such as Sunday Ticket. They have their own restrictions and would not be impacted by this.


----------



## desalvsj (May 15, 2008)

So for example. My home NFL team doesn't sell out for a regular Sunday game , I still won't be able too see it on my local cbs or fox affiliate via OTA or cable or DTV, and if I had ST it also would still be blacked out?. But if its a national game it would be shown? 

Steve


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So the judgment is out. Can anyone explain in layman's terms what this all supposed to mean?

FCC unanimously rejects NFL's blackout rules

I never understood this back out rules and I never bother to since I don't watch none of the "american" sports. But this has caught my attention..


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The only thing I think for sure that comes of this is that you won't be blacked out if the local game does not sell out. However, it would be nice if it meant no more blackouts on NFL Sunday Ticket. I have contact from the FCC I may reach out to, to see if I can get a better understanding of what the new ruling means.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The specific rule in play here was the one preventing airing of games that were not sold out. This ruling just means that will no longer be the reason for a blackout. It doesn't necessarily mean those games wouldn't be blacked out for another reason.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

joshjr said:


> The only thing I think for sure that comes of this is that you won't be blacked out if the local game does not sell out. However, it would be nice if it meant no more blackouts on NFL Sunday Ticket. I have contact from the FCC I may reach out to, to see if I can get a better understanding of what the new ruling means.


I reached out to my FCC contact and was told that this only changes things for games that are not sold out and if the NFL adds that to the contracts with the networks instead of it being covered by the FCC we will be right back in the same boat. Since these are rare these days, I am not sure it is a big deal for the NFL right now.

I did ask though as the article in my opinion is hinting at some other type of blackouts. I specifically asked if this would change anything for Sunday Ticket subs that have to watch local games on locals. She stated that this has no change on that. The rules on that come from the NFL and their agreement with DirecTV and is not enforced by the FCC.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Does this change anything with college sports blacked out on my sports pack channels in the 600's?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sticketfan said:


> Does this change anything with college sports blacked out on my sports pack channels in the 600's?


No.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

We will see very little change if anything based upon this FCC ruling. The TV contracts b/w the networks and the NFL still are binding.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **Senators warn NFL about resisting blackout policy changes*

(engadget.com) - Despite the FCC voting to repeal the NFL's decades-old blackout protection, the league still has the power to include sellout provisions in TV contracts. However, if it chooses to do so, a pair of US Senators warn that it could lose its antitrust exemption and tax benefits. In a letter to NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell yesterday, Senators John McCain and Richard Blumenthal urge the league to end the policy that's "no longer justified in today's environment" by nixing "rules that punish those same fans."...

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it only unlocks the outer door, and the NFL has to do the rest. The "hint" from McCain and Blumenthal may get some action. Economically, I'd guess that the overall revenues would slightly increase if blackouts ceased.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It looks like the NFL part of this is actually changing. An NFL spokesman is saying that the clubs have approved suspension of local blackouts for preseason and regular season games.

http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/nfl-to-finally-end-local-tv-blackouts-of-poorly-attended-games/


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Proving what it means to be "TAX EXCEMPT" is where the real money is


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It looks like the NFL part of this is actually changing. An NFL spokesman is saying that the clubs have approved suspension of local blackouts for preseason and regular season games.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/03/nfl-to-finally-end-local-tv-blackouts-of-poorly-attended-games/


The rule was not needed last season. I did not know there was an attendance rule for preseason.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Proving what it means to be "TAX EXCEMPT" is where the real money is


And public financed stadiums.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> The rule was not needed last season. I did not know there was an attendance rule for preseason.


I think this is partly why they have suspended the rule, it really hasn't come into play lately. Officially it's suspended for one year, we'll have to see how things go for 2016.

And surprise, there was only one owner to vote no, Mike Brown of the Bengals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know people harp on the NFL being tax exempt... but it's worth noting... individual NFL teams are not tax exempt. I'm not going to get into a discussion (and it wouldn't be allowed here anyway) beyond that... but it is a distinction worth noting that the NFL as an umbrella organization is tax exempt while its member institutions (the teams) are not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apparently there was a provision included in this that teams have to split revenue with the visiting team with an 85% minimum, so if 80% of seats are sold, the home team essentially has to buy 5% of the remaining.

http://www.cincinnati.com/story/blogs/2015/03/23/nfl-opts-to-kill-blackout-policy-for-one-year/70333788/


----------

